# For me boxing is dead...



## Pikiki (Jun 10, 2012)

I got to a personal opinion and conclusion the Boxing is dead. I can`t stand to see what happened with Pac-man in a fight he obviosly won and then for money reasons gave his contender a split decision to get a re-match. Why this is happen?? Why not get the fight all Boxing fans wants to watch. Mayweahther vs Pac-Man. I say this "business" (not longer a sport) is control by a few motha fuckers with a lot of money that only cares about making more money no matter who they sacrifice to make who ever they like the best of the best. Don`t take me wrong the monkey weather is good but not as good as he claim himself cause he haven`t fight with the BEST and the guy just lost a decision last night. I`m done personally with this bussiness I will not spend one more penny on this PPV bullshit to see the control of the money manipulating what is suppost to be a sport. I believe the fans and the boxers need to stop this bussiness to continue in the way is going but till that day FOR ME BOXING IS DEAD!!!


Want to hear you guys opinion about this "bussiness" (not longer a sport)


----------



## Zeek (Jun 10, 2012)

I watched the fight and didn't understand how he lost. The man clearly won!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 10, 2012)

I can`t understand why this happen on the most important time of a Monkeyweather vs Pac-Man fight to become a reality


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not much of a boxing fan. Pacman likes the Celtics though so I was rooting for him. Tough luck for him Boston lost & he got screwed.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 10, 2012)

Ya Def not a good call


----------



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2012)

I stop watching man fights, now I watch women with big titties mud wrestling, were is Jenner and Mrs P ?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol you dirty dirty man


----------



## Jada (Jun 10, 2012)

I havnt watch the fight yet but I heard it was fixed


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 11, 2012)

I lost a total of $550 on that fight! Even one person that I bet with didn't want to take his $150 cuz he said that was fixed. But a bet is a bet.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

It`s just all BS and thats why MMA fights are more popular than Boxing this days, everyone fight who ever wants to fight and the fans get to watch the good fights without the drama and stupid ass decisions like the one we are talking about here.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 11, 2012)

Holy shit dude I went out to hooters to watch all the games Devils won ! win for me Celts lost Loss for me Yanks win , win for me and Pac Man won win for me right! I didn't even stay for the decision that's how one sided I thought the fight was, In fact the hole place emptied at the end of the round no one stayed for the call. At least I got to ride home and go to sleep satisfied that I won out for the night until this morning my buddy told me pac man lost wtf no fucking way Bradley came close to a split bs man . O and hooters chicks also a win for me so I am still up


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been saying this for years.....boxing is the crookedest sport in the world.  I also watched and thought he won hands down.  all about the fucking dollar now.  thats one posative thing i like about mma, you don't see this kind of thing in the UFC.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> I've been saying this for years.....boxing is the crookedest sport in the world.  I also watched and thought he won hands down.  all about the fucking dollar now.  thats one posative thing i like about mma, you don't see this kind of thing in the UFC.



Totally agreed with you Dark, UFC know how to run their shit for sure...


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuck those judges! That's all I have to say..oh and if and when Bradley watches the fight like he said he would to see if he won...he will own my boy a call!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Fuck those judges! That's all I have to say..oh and if and when Bradley watches the fight like he said he would to see if he won...he will own my boy a call!



I love a gal with attitude, get`em Jen!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I love a gal with attitude, get`em Jen!!!



LOL, It just burns my ass...can't stand when someone is supposed to be a professional and can't even do their damn job right!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> LOL, It just burns my ass...can't stand when someone is supposed to be a professional and can't even do their damn job right!



I feel the same way, thats why I open this thread cause fucking piss me off the way this shit is manipulating, no respect to the fans at all...


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a quick update on some BS I read about this fight. Now Bob Arum saying he wants an ivestigation on the decicion, LMAO..... this guy is a piece of shit...


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Just a quick update on some BS I read about this fight. Now Bob Arum saying he wants an ivestigation on the decicion, LMAO..... this guy is a piece of shit...



no doubt, wasn't he hugging Bradely after the fight!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes Jen and he said Bradley told him " I tried hard but couldn`t beat the guy" a whole frecking Drama...


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Yes Jen and he said Bradley told him " I tried hard but couldn`t beat the guy" a whole frecking Drama...



what an asshole, and manny handled it pretty fucking well...I would have been screaming!


----------



## Georgia (Jun 11, 2012)

Boxing died a long time ago when the heavyweight division fell apart. Then there were just a few die hards left that hang on to it. MMA/Cage fighting is where the action is now. It won't change either. 

It's like going from Morse Code to a telephone...why would you ever go back?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

True Georgia, but Boxing being around forever and too many fans that folloow it. But this way to far and too obvious.


----------



## PFM (Jun 11, 2012)

Mr P said:


> I stop watching man fights, now I watch women with big titties mud wrestling, were is Jenner and Mrs P ?



Here is a Bro I can relate to this 100%!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

Mr P said:


> I stop watching man fights, now I watch women with big titties mud wrestling, were is Jenner and Mrs P ?



lmao! I just saw this...I have to say I would disappoint in the big boob part though


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> lmao! I just saw this...I have to say I would disappoint in the big boob part though



you sexy enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> you sexy enough!!!!!!!!



thanks! it is a trade off, that's for sure


----------



## DF (Jun 11, 2012)

I lost interest in boxing long ago.  I love watching MMA now.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

I only like watching my favorite boxers and there are not as many as there used to be...


----------



## beasto (Jun 12, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Boxing died a long time ago when the heavyweight division fell apart. Then there were just a few die hards left that hang on to it. MMA/Cage fighting is where the action is now. It won't change either.
> 
> It's like going from Morse Code to a telephone...why would you ever go back?



I agree with that 100% I was at the fight live and the decision led to a bunch of other small fights within the crowd and after the fight. Boxing Is no longer Boxing. As a boxer you never want a fight to go to decision because of this fucked judgement.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 12, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I lost interest in boxing long ago.  I love watching MMA now.



Me too.



beasto said:


> I agree with that 100% I was at the fight live and the decision led to a bunch of other small fights within the crowd and after the fight. Boxing Is no longer Boxing. As a boxer you never want a fight to go to decision because of this fucked judgement.



Must have been a crazy sight


----------



## conan (Jun 12, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Boxing died a long time ago when the heavyweight division fell apart. Then there were just a few die hards left that hang on to it. MMA/Cage fighting is where the action is now. It won't change either.



I agree, boxing did die a long time ago.  It is too bad because I grew up on the sport.  I used to sit around with my dad and watch all the big fights, but as things became more corrupt, and all the good fighters were no more, the sport fell off.  MMA took advantage of this, and began to capitalize.  Do I think MMA is any less corrupt... No, but less fights end up going to decision thats for sure!

I am an MMA fan now, but there will always be a place in my heart for boxing.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 12, 2012)

Boxing for those like me that always follow the sport since the 80`s or before that will be special but no longer will be the same anymore...just good memories of great abttles between great fighters.Now is all about creat fighthers to make dirty money


----------

